# Photos Before and After: This is what Drugs Will Do!



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Creepy and gross! Thats one of the reasons I would never do drugs! But I'm not all that surprised, drugs kill your body.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Why do a lot of them have cuts on their face?

Never mind...I just read the article.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I think it's like cystic acne that develops from the drug use, not acutal cuts...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh! :hide:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am assuming that these folks were using Methalamphetamines; Crystal Meth and such. That is the drug that will kill you the fastest
My oldest brother was a herion and methadone addict for many years. He declined slower than these folks but finally, 6 years ago, died of an overdose on a liverand kidneys ravaged by Hep C and other things. Purposeful or accidental, we shall never know. His son, age 38 and extrememly handsom and intelligent , is also a meth addict, now.
The drug addict is your neighbor, your brother, your children . . not some stranger.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> The drug addict is your neighbor, your brother, your children . . not some stranger.


 
Very, very, very true. I've been extremely close to this sad situation as well...


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

That's that hard A$$ drugs. Meth, cocaine, acid,"Magic" Mushrooms, I'll just say weed don't do that.... But that's scary stuff there. I'm never ever in my life going to do that.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

HopalongCassidy said:


> I'm never ever in my life going to do that.


LOL! And I think that's pretty much the point of the campaign. They are hoping to scare kids. It just might work, at least for a few!!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am assuming that these folks were using Methalamphetamines; Crystal Meth and such. That is the drug that will kill you the fastest
> My oldest brother was a herion and methadone addict for many years. He declined slower than these folks but finally, 6 years ago, died of an overdose on a liverand kidneys ravaged by Hep C and other things. Purposeful or accidental, we shall never know. His son, age 38 and extrememly handsom and intelligent , is also a meth addict, now.
> The drug addict is your neighbor, your brother, your children . . not some stranger.



They're on meth or heroin or both..it says it in the article under the pictures.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Awful!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That was even bit of scary to see.

I hope the campaign works.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Those scratches are caused by "meth bugs." When people are on meth they feel a sensation like bugs crawling under their skin and they scratch at them constantly, causing those sores.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

Yuck! Appearance is not the only thing drugs destroy either. It destroys personality, relationships, and families. Drugs are horrible. Don't ever do drugs guys!!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG thats so scary the pic and the fact i was only looking at those pix last week at school in health...


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw the website faces of meth or something awhile back, I've always been antidrug but stuff like this just enforces it and tells me that I'm definitely doing the right thing.


----------

